# Worried about my female mouse!



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

So since this is my first time caring for a mouse have babies I am worried about everything! But something really worry's me. 
I noticed that since my mouse has had her babies she is a lot fatter then she was before she got pregnant. She is really slow when she runs too. She also sleeps in her wheel a lot, she never runs in it and she breaths really fast like she did when she was pregnant. 
I am worried something is wrong with her. Is any of this normal????


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It doesn't sound normal at all.Examination by a vet would be best.Rapid breathing indicates illness and nursing mothers are slim sometimes thin.If she has a birthing complication she would need antibiotics to have any hope of survival.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Seconding having a vet check her out. If you are not accustomed to what a nursing mouse is like, you could be seeing things in a very scary light, or it could be a very scary thing wrong with your mouse that does require a vet's knowledge, right away! If the vet thinks all is well, she's just tired, then see below...

If she is trying to feed all 11 babies (same mouse from another post?), then she will be tired. Especially if she's not getting supplementation. Like, egg, quality dog food, KMR, etc. Might be good to take the wheel out so she's not tempted to expend energy in it. Some mice are fine with large litters, others, not at all. Good luck.


----------



## Rorschach (May 29, 2013)

I would visit a vet.
That's the safe way.


----------

